

Ask HN: Any Canadian startups accepting foreign workers? - a_m0d

I've just finished a Computer Science course in Australia, and am finding it very hard to get a job here (there's very few positions available for guys with limited experience).<p>I've been wanting to move to Canada for a while now, but I would have to have a valid job offer before I can do so.<p>Are there any startups (or even established companies, I'm not really too fussed) that are able to accept foreign workers?  I'm aware that not all companies can legally do so, which somewhat limits my opportunities.<p>I do have experience with many languages, and have even produced a web application for a local company, so showing experience shouldn't be too much of a hassle (if required).
======
sunir
FreshBooks is looking and can help. <http://careers.FreshBooks.com>

We are in Toronto and doing well. Most importantly customers love us. Just
search for us on Twitter and see what people think.

<http://search.twitter.com/search?q=freshbooks>

~~~
a_m0d
Thanks for the suggestion - I certainly look into that.

------
badwetter
Go <http://ca.indeed.com/> and have a look. Of course hopefully a Canadian
that has a startup on Ycombinator will respond first. ;)

~~~
a_m0d
Yes, I've been looking there, and there certainly is lots available. However,
a lot of these postings are by recruitment companies, and I don't know how
well they handle overseas applicants (although I have yet to try it).

It's a great site for finding what's out there, though.

~~~
badwetter
Maybe talk to a reputable immigration consultant for the best way to move
forward. That's probably what I'd do.

------
9oliYQjP
Xtreme Labs is hiring 50 engineers, though not sure if all of them will be in
Toronto.

<http://www.xtremelabs.com/>

